
Bimodal multicast gossip protocol over WebRTC - annot525
https://greta.io/documentation/gossip
======
arnaudbud
Great! Just added to RTC News too:
[http://www.rtc.news/posts/zbzwy4zt3CNt5XSRw/bimodal-
multicas...](http://www.rtc.news/posts/zbzwy4zt3CNt5XSRw/bimodal-multicast-
gossip-protocol-over-webrtc)

